# Please visit my new web site!!!



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We published a brand new web site yesterday. The URL is:
www.topqualitycabinets.net

To give credit where credit is due, www.footbridgemedia.com completed our website. I tried hard to find a bad review on them and could not find any. They charged me 150.00 per month for the site which involves a lot of other things including search engine optimization. SEO was what I was after, to obtain high page rankings from google, bing and yahoo.

Anyway, the site is awesome, or at least I think so. There is a lot of info/content on the site so feel free to skim and read some. And so I am very excited and impressed with the site. There are even articles that a person is free to read that offers relevant content regarding custom cabinetry.

My old site I did for free, and I was proud of that one also, but it is not as good as this new site. I do plan to re publish my old site at:

Www.customcabinets.biz

That site is not live yet, and much of the content will be similar but the site done by footbridge is definitely better.

I still plan to self teach myself SEO and html. Which I have already started to study because it interests me.

So tell me what you think. Realize it is a work in progress. A month ago I got a bid of 3700.00 just to re write my entire site, and that was just for the site and nothing further, and I also have friends who have paid more then that for their site.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

A correction i need to make:

My old web site will be re published at:

Www.customcabinetssanantonio.biz

However this will not happen for a few weeks.


----------



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

I have previously looked at your old website, and I also think that the new one is much better. It looks really good and I like the gallery. The only question I have about your site is under the gallery section. Towards the bottom of the gallery you show pictures of entertainment center, book shelves, and bedroom furniture. I don't remember seeing these anywhere else on the website. If you also build and sell these items you might want to mention them somewhere on the site. Overall I think that it is a great website and should bring you a lot of traffic. Does it show up on the first page of a Google search?

Matt


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Matt, Aaron at footbridge told me now that the site is live he will.work on the SEO part of it. They, at footbridge, told me because google knows me and has already indexed my URL, then the optimization part of it should be easier and go faster, but I am unsure how long exactly it might take me to get to the first page of google. I hope soon, but I think I am on the.right track.

I will say I fielded three calls in the past 24 hours from people going to my web site from my CL adds I do. And all three customers, and nothing against them, but they all have extremely tight budgets and so I had no chance at making a sale.

So I am looking forward to getting calls from organic search engine marketing. With those type of calls I expect a range of customers from varying budgets because anyone can run internet searches.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Your website looks very nice. Promoting your website and getting traffic and business from it is the difficult part. 
I just ordered a set of 12×24" car magnets with my website address to add to the ways I try to promote my site. A friend of mine is in the insurance business and he bought car magnets for his vehicle about 6 months or so ago and he has told me it has got him business numerous times….


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Greg. I will plan to utilize car magnets, i personally think they would work great. I have a plan other than the site. I plan to do flyers that I can personally deliver to designers, architects, builders and realtors. I will also do a cold calling marketing where i call builders / contractors. Our upcoming commercial job we landed from me calling a phone number I seen on a sign. They were an investment/development company.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt, to answer the other part of your question. It is my feelings that there is a stronger or larger market customer base out there for high end custom cabinetry. I think only the richest of people are looking at high end furniture and thus I would make less sales. I am sure I would be competing with pottery barn, rooms to go, ashleys, etc… Most customers who find me will call and ask me to build various furnishings and I am happy to do so.

So I guess custom cabinetry is what I feel I can make my living at. So this is what I focus on and hope to key in on with SEO. Actually I can fair just fine with an average of one kitchen per month so that is only a minimum of 12 sales required per year and anything over that will be bonus.

It looks like this year we will meet our goal of 12 kitchen jobs and maybe surpass it.


----------

